# Diablo 3 Shirt



## un4go10 (13. Juli 2008)

Moin,

hab mir gerade die Buffed Show angesehn (Ja ich weiß, ist ein bisschen spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Jedenfalls hab ich da gesehn das Annette ein Diablo 3 Shirt trägt.
Bin natürlich gleich in den Blizz Shop gegangen aber leider fehlanzeige.

Könnte jemand Auskunft geben ob es das irgendwo zu kaufen gibt?

---
Alex

Ach mist...grad gesehn das gibts schon -.- 
Seite nich fertig geladen...kann geschossen/gelöscht werden...sorry


----------

